# Found this over at rapture ready!



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 20, 2005)

> Replacementism
> 
> Because Revelation places a strong emphasis on Israel during the tribulation, and not on the church, most post-tribulationists have adopted a replacement theology view in order to maintain the focus on them.
> 
> ...




Now I see why you get so frustrated with these guys Adam.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 20, 2005)

Joe,
You have a u2u


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh yes, they have some "out there" beliefs. But what's worse than that is how they explain other beliefs. This quote is an example, what are they even talking about?



> post-tribulationists



What is that? Don't these people still hold to the exact same theology as those at RR except for when the rapture will occur?



> Replacementism



Now my grammer needs work, but come on now!



> Dispensational theology, taught by nearly all pre-tribulationists



What pre-trib teacher/believer is not dispensational? Are there any at all?



> When you consider the change in focus, during the tribulation, from the Church to Israel, the pre-trib rapture provides a good explanation for this transfer of attention.



Yea, just forget the fact that Preterism explains the "change in focus" even better.



> I look for people that hold to replacementism to be in the cheering section when the Beast goes on his Jew-killing campaign.



Sure, but ignore the fact that this persons beliefs want to send the Jews to Israel in order for them to be killed!

That place is just a sad, sad, sad enviornment. We need to pray for all of their members.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 20, 2005)

When Dispensationalism began, it had a huge set of dichotomies; one being the church & Israel. They didn't believe that even when the Jews are converted that they will go to heaven! The church will have a heavenly, spiritual kingdom & the Jews will only have the earth & a physical kingdom.
Is this love for the Jews? These people are very clever at turning things around and making US look anti-Jewish for wanting them to be in the New Jerusalem with us! This is where some of the fear of change comes from when we try to get a better understanding of eschatology. Who wants to be on the side of the Antichrist and end up in the Lake of Fire because we can't get our eschatology right? What happened to being children instead of slaves? Am I going to be justified by my correct eschatology?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 20, 2005)

> This is where some of the fear of change comes from when we try to get a better understanding of eschatology. Who wants to be on the side of the Antichrist and end up in the Lake of Fire because we can't get our eschatology right? What happened to being children instead of slaves? Am I going to be justified by my correct eschatology?



You nailed it there Meg!

That eschatology is fear driven and no one knows that better than me.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 20, 2005)

> Sure, but ignore the fact that this persons beliefs want to send the Jews to Israel in order for them to be killed!



I don't know if it's because they think the Jews will be killed or more so that they think they are going to recieve God's blessing. ie. "I'll bless those that bless you and curse those that curse you"


----------



## Augusta (Jan 20, 2005)

I like how they took the historical view, warped it and made into an ism.






[Edited on 21-1-2005 by Augusta]


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 21, 2005)

RR has denied to me several times that they don`t consider our view anti-semtic.But,as soon as they don`t think we are looking they turn and say it.They go to church each sunday to hear eschatology not the gospel.


----------



## VERITAS (Jan 22, 2005)

You know, I was saying to my father just yesterday that my greatest fear is that the pendulum will swing the other way and if/when the world finds out what a fraud Judaism, particularly Zionism is, then there WILL be a massive bloodbath and whole societies will turn against Jews. If dispensationalism is still around they'll consider it a fulfillment of prophecy and consider their fellow believers responsible for having spoken the truth!



As for the anti-semitic label, I say show me a Semite that I might be anti-semitic! This too, is just another propaganda tool to make the world think that modern Jews are the BIOLOGICAL descendants of Shem (and thus Abraham). [_The word was coined as late as 1873 by Wilhelm Marr._] 



If Dispensationalists could see Judaism for what it is - merely another godless RELIGION claiming legitimacy - then they wouldn't even have a schismatic system to hold to. But alas, isn't sinful ignorance the origin of all of our divisions?

*P.S.* One day that horse is going to disappear because of my constant beatings...


----------



## VERITAS (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness! *Joe*! You attend *Mark*'s church!!! He is THE greatest bible teacher on the planet! I haven't been down there in a while. How is his son? Back from service in the Middle East, I hope?


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VERITAS_
> Oh my goodness! *Joe*! You attend *Mark*'s church!!! He is THE greatest bible teacher on the planet! I haven't been down there in a while. How is his son? Back from service in the Middle East, I hope?



Hehehe don`t let Mark hear you say that about him.His son I think is not currently in Iraq.

Have we met before?If you have been there in the past year maybe you have seen me.I am married to the Indonesian girl.


----------



## VERITAS (Jan 23, 2005)

Hmm.. I don't recall... Usually I've been working in the area when I've attended (dirty, dressed in jeans  ), but I haven't worked on a Sunday in over a year. I think you guys were going through Isaiah last time I was there if that tells you anything.

I'll have to come down next Sunday or something.


----------

